# 1,000 lbs. of Emergency Storage Food



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

5 Gal. Buckets with mylar bags and oxygen absorbers, #10 cans, #2.5 cans all with oxygen absorbers, vacuum sealed or mylar bagged with oxygen absorbers. See photos and attached list of items included. 25+ year self life; currently 5 years old. All are unopened.

Some are Emergency Essential brand, some Honeyville some various other brands sealed by us in mylar with oxygen absorbers or vacuum sealed.

Only selling because we need to pay medical bills and probably won't survive a major TEOTWAWKI.

In SW Virginia off I-77 near the WV border. No shipping; must be picked up or we can deliver or meet you any where along the I-77 corridor between Wytheville, VA to Beckly, WV.

Selling for $1,000 (this is over $2,000 in food storage items). All must be sold together; no items sold separately.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I would like to post a link to this on some other prepping forums. May I have permission to do so?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That would be wonderful. Thank you so much!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Sold.


----------

